# Center Channel Speaker Stand Needed



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a center speaker stand for a B&W CM9 http://www.bowers-wilkins.com/Speakers/Home_Audio/CM_Series/CM-Centre-2.html

I can't seem to find anything I really like. It needs to be big enough to hold the speaker and look nice and fitting.

Thanks


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Are you open to DIY? I know Jeff (JBrax) had the same issue and ended up going with a DIY one that turned out looking really good.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm not handy AT ALL! That's the problem. If someone would make me one I'll go for it but unfortunately I'm just not handy like that.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello, 
Ideally the B&W CM Series Center Channel should be used. You could also look for the Nautilus Series CC, but they are not cheap.. They do sound fantastic however. 
Cheers, 
JJ


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

DESCypher said:


> I'm not handy AT ALL! That's the problem. If someone would make me one I'll go for it but unfortunately I'm just not handy like that.


May I ask where you are located in the US?



Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Ideally the B&W CM Series Center Channel should be used. You could also look for the Nautilus Series CC, but they are not cheap.. They do sound fantastic however.
> Cheers,
> JJ


JJ,

I believe the OP is looking for a stand and already has the B&W CC unless I am missing something.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm not sure of the dimensions of your cm9 but Amazon had some fairly decent looking tv riser stands. My center was just a bit large so I had to go the DIY route. I'm not very handy either but a friend built me a custom stand that turned out nicely.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

@JJ yes I have the speakers already and just looking for the stand. I live in Maryland USA. I don't have anyone that can build me one unfortunately. The friend I know that can do it is not available to do it.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello, 
My Laptop broke yesterday and I am now reduced to using my 4.3 Inch Android for Moderating.. When home, thanks to having a Motorola HD Dock, I can actually use my TV as a Monitor and the HD Dock runs Firefox 4 through the Motorola Webdock offered on my Photon 4G.. So at night it will not be bad while my Laptop is being repaired. Sorry for any mistakes in the interim. 
JJ


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> My Laptop broke yesterday and I am now reduced to using my 4.3 Inch Android for Moderating.. When home, thanks to having a Motorola HD Dock, I can actually use my TV as a Monitor and the HD Dock runs Firefox 4 through the Motorola Webdock offered on my Photon 4G.. So at night it will not be bad while my Laptop is being repaired. Sorry for any mistakes in the interim.
> JJ


Sorry to hear about that big guy!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Me too. Hopefully, I will get it back by the end of next week.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Will one of these work?

http://www.racksandstands.com/keywo...speaker+stands&ust=&dpthead=&command=dosearch

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...stand&rh=i:aps,k:center+channel+speaker+stand


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

JJ, sorry about your computer...

For a center channel speaker stand, I'm using this one with great results. See if it will fit your speaker:

Sanus Steel Foundations center Channel Speaker Stand (can also be purchased from Amazon and other places).
http://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp?number=SASFC 22BLK

My speaker dimensions are: 21.8"W x 8.25"D x 7.75"H. Yours is a bit bigger, but not much different: 23.2W x 11D x 8.6H.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks like tesseract beat me to it, the same stand is listed in there. Lots of choices!!!


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Just one more note, I've use the ones from Wood Technology before and have had problems with warping so IMO, the metal ones would be a better choice. The Sanus versions also have 'pitch' adjustment so you can angle them up (basically screws with rubber bumpers on them that can be adjusted for height for the front part of your speaker).


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

cavchameleon said:


> JJ, sorry about your computer...
> 
> For a center channel speaker stand, I'm using this one with great results. See if it will fit your speaker:
> 
> ...


I like it except it's too high. I'm looking for an 18" height at best.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

tesseract said:


> Will one of these work?
> 
> http://www.racksandstands.com/keywo...speaker+stands&ust=&dpthead=&command=dosearch
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...stand&rh=i:aps,k:center+channel+speaker+stand


I've seen these stands and they don't appeal to me much. Additionally the dimensions don't seem to fit. I'll keep looking at them more though.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

DESCypher said:


> I like it except it's too high. I'm looking for an 18" height at best.


This was in my Amazon link. http://www.amazon.com/Sanus-SFC18B-...LZ7K/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1334444941&sr=8-7


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

tesseract said:


> This was in my Amazon link. http://www.amazon.com/Sanus-SFC18B-...LZ7K/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1334444941&sr=8-7


I've been looking at this one but they provide specs. My B&W is pretty big so I want to be sure it can hold it.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

Found the specs (14"x8") on top. I think that may hold it.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

That's what I'm actually using, the 18" version of the Sanus stand I posted (comes in both 18 and 22"). My speaker is not much smaller than yours and fits well. The link that tessaract posted is the exact one.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

cavchameleon said:


> That's what I'm actually using, the 18" version of the Sanus stand I posted (comes in both 18 and 22"). My speaker is not much smaller than yours and fits well. The link that tessaract posted is the exact one.


I'll be purchasing that today then... Thanks for confirming...


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

You're talking about this one right?

http://www.amazon.com/Sanus-SFC18B-...LZ7K/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1334444941&sr=8-7


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

^^^ Correct, that's the one I have.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

I purchased it and it shipped today so I should have it soon. Will report back. Thanks for the help.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

The stand is in and being used. I LOVE it; I'm glad you convinced me to get it. I looked at it over and over before evening posting this and couldn't pull the trigger on it until you said you had it and loved it. Me too!

Thanks again


----------

